# Commercial Heater Issue



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

So I swaped out a 50 gallon AO Smith 3 phase 480 volt electric 3 elements 3000 watt per element with an factory equivelent Rheem heater yesterday. The temp coming out of the lav faucets is between 150 degrees and 160. I dialed the termostat down to 110 degrees but the water temp is still remaining at 150 to 160. I first thought ok no big deal, the thermostat is bad. I called Rheem and they sent me a new thermostat and the same issue is happening. 
It's a commercial lav so they need hot water for sanitary reasons, however I obviously can't leave the heater on because someone will get burned and my ass will be sue'd.
I also checked for backfeeding from another heater somewhere else with a bad thermostat but that was not the case. I guess a mixing valve would solve the issue, but I really want to figure out why this heater is doing this

Any help would be appreciated guys!!!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Set it to the desired temp and give the tank time to heat up and get the thermostat working properly.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

The dial it self might not be forged right


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Check the stats ...

Use an amp meter ... With the stat off check if there is a current draw on all sides of the element ... Wire connections on element ..

This might be your problem ..

You got three phase and current might still be going through the element ...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Not to try and point out the obvious but, how much water did you run after changing the T stat. The reason I ask is because if it was 150 and you changed the tstat, the water would still be 150 unless you ran a ton of water to cool it off first. A lav doesn't run much water, you would have to run it for a while. Most commercial lavs have a .5 Gpm aerator so you need to run it a while. I would have turned the heater off, ran the water until it came out cool, then re energized the heater. See what the temp is when it shuts off.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Not to try and point out the obvious but, how much water did you run after changing the T stat. The reason I ask is because if it was 150 and you changed the tstat, the water would still be 150 unless you ran a ton of water to cool it off first. A lav doesn't run much water, you would have to run it for a while. Most commercial lavs have a .5 Gpm aerator so you need to run it a while. I would have turned the heater off, ran the water until it came out cool, then re energized the heater. See what the temp is when it shuts off.


Boy you must be charging by the hour ... LOL


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

I did shut the heater off and drained most of it down before changing the thermostat. When I turned the heater back on the temp was cold. The heater just keeps bring temp up to 150-160 consistently. Also, when the heater is at the 150-160 range and the thermostat is dialed down to the lowest setting of 110 as soon as the hot side of the faucet is opened the elements kick on.
Stuff like this drives me crazy. 
I keep telling myself to just stick with snaking bathtubs it's much easier


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

The problem is its a Rheem!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> The problem is its a Rheem!


 Should get a Richmond!! jesters


----------

